# How to breed plants?



## Planter23 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello!I haven't got big expirience with plants.I want to know how to breed plants!An old methods are by tearing off stems or sheets.I've read that many plants are breeding by seeds.Unfortunaly there aren't much information about it!If someone know about this,i'll be very glad to see answers!


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it all depends on the plants you want to keep. What plants do you have in mind?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Look through the plantfinder here on the site. It should help you a lot.


----------



## Planter23 (Jan 12, 2007)

Firstly-thanks for replay!Secondly-i'm intrested in breeding of Anubias and Echinodorus. You can visit this site

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/travel/Leong_Oriental.html

There are million of plants,and i realy don't think that they breed them as you wrote.Also i've resd that somewhere are seeds of these plants,they just plant and grow them for selling!But the problem is- where to get this seeds and how to plant them!If someone know this information-i'll be very glad.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like you might be talking about growing plants from bulbs. You can buy these usually in packs and then float them in your aquarium until they start sprouting. Check out this link for a bulb package:

Grow Your Own Bulbs

I believe tiger lotus is one of the plants that can be grown this way and I'm sure there are others.

I've never seen seeds for sale for anubias but you might find someone in the trade/sale forum that has some. My anubias have flowered a number of times but I've never gotten them to seed. I've heard that they need to be in relatively shallow tanks so that the flowers reach above the surface. Mine have never made it.

Hope that helps some.


----------

